# PB Golden needs a home



## AquaClaraCanines

Hello! Do you have photos? They help a lot. Has he actually bitten anyone? Can you describe in detail his reactions? Can you PM member FlyingQuizini? She is very good with such behavior issues. Maybe she has some good ideas.


----------



## Lexie's Mom

AquaClaraCanines said:


> Hello! Do you have photos? They help a lot. Has he actually bitten anyone? Can you describe in detail his reactions? Can you PM member FlyingQuizini? She is very good with such behavior issues. Maybe she has some good ideas.


I believe she said he bit her daughter 2 days ago. I hope you can find an alternative


----------



## PeanutsMom

Where are you located?


----------



## Lexie's Mom

PeanutsMom said:


> Where are you located?



i think she said PA lol i'm gonna shut up now before you guys yell at me LOL


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

Oh duh I just missed that... somehow I missed that he bit.


----------



## Sunshine Goldens

micheller said:


> My name is Michelle and I am new to this forum. I am trying to exhaust all posibilities for this poor guy that I have. I try to do some rescue on my own and have actually placed a few sweet dogs! We rescued Charlie from a Humane Society in PA about 2 months. We decided to keep him as part of the family, since he is so sweet. We did however notice within days that he has issues with severe food/bone aggression. I have been working with him and thought that we were headed in the right direction, however 2 days ago he bit my daughter while she sat at the table eating her lunch. I have 3 very small children, so we can not keep Charlie here, as the kids always have food. It has been suggested to me that he should be euthanized. I desperately want to find an alternative. My goal was to rescue him...not end his life. He is about 4-5 yrs old, neutered, up to date with shots, heart worm neg and on Heart Guard. He is good with other dogs, but IS dominant. Please...can anyone help me?


Would it be possible to have him evaluated by behaviorist? I'm sorry you're going through this.


----------



## micheller

Yes, you are right. He did already bite my 5 year old and I am in PA (north of Pittsburgh). I have contacted every Golden rescue within 4 hours of me. I am still waiting to hear back from several. The ones that I have reached are not willing to take him as he is a liability and would be hard to foster with food aggression. Please help me to save this guy! I really believe that he just needs an adult home with someone who can "handle" a dominant dog. I would absolutely keep him if it were not for having 3 small kids. Thanks.


----------



## Sunshine Goldens

micheller said:


> Yes, you are right. He did already bite my 5 year old and I am in PA (north of Pittsburgh). I have contacted every Golden rescue within 4 hours of me. I am still waiting to hear back from several. The ones that I have reached are not willing to take him as he is a liability and would be hard to foster with food aggression. Please help me to save this guy! I really believe that he just needs an adult home with someone who can "handle" a dominant dog. I would absolutely keep him if it were not for having 3 small kids. Thanks.


 
Unfortunately most rescues won't accept biters - it's a liability issue. It's hard to say no to any dog, but when a dog is potentially dangerous, it puts the entire operation at risk.


----------



## micheller

I would be willing to work with a behaviorist except that I really don't trust him with the kids now. Since his issues will take a long time to rehab (if ever) I really can't take a chance with him biting one of my kids again. This is SO hard as I really love the big lug! My kids safety has to come first though.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

I'll pass this along to someone.


----------



## Sunshine Goldens

micheller said:


> I would be willing to work with a behaviorist except that I really don't trust him with the kids now. Since his issues will take a long time to rehab (if ever) I really can't take a chance with him biting one of my kids again. This is SO hard as I really love the big lug! My kids safety has to come first though.


I totally understand. You're right - you have to put your kids' safety first.


----------



## micheller

Having trouble copying and pasting a pic of him? Any suggestions?
Michelle R


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

email the photos to [email protected] and I will post them for you


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

Michelle,

Check your PM's. I hope the info will be of help to you.

Kim


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

WOW is he a hunk!!!!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

WE can't let this GORGEOUS boy go!


----------



## micheller

Thank You Kim! I just e-mailed them my story. I will call tomorrow.
You guys are the best! Thank You all so much for your help. I am feeling hopeful that I will be able to find Charlie a home. Michelle


----------



## micheller

I know! Isn't he beautiful??? He melts my heart with those big brown eyes. See why I get sick when I think of putting him down???


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

micheller said:


> Thank You Kim! I just e-mailed them my story. I will call tomorrow.
> You guys are the best! Thank You all so much for your help. I am feeling hopeful that I will be able to find Charlie a home. Michelle


Michelle, 

I can't take the credit for the info I provided. It was passed along to me. I hope everything works out.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

Any updates?


----------



## micheller

Hi everyone,
I am writing with a heavy heart. I have contacted every GR rescue within 4 hours of me. I also took KIm's advice and contacted the organization that she suggested. Every rescue suggested euthanizing Charlie because of the nature of the attack on my 5 year old daughter. The one rescue also had me talk with a trainer/evaluator....she also suggested euthanizing. I feel like I am at a loss. I previously had a dog with much more serious aggression issues. I had him for 10 years until I had kids. He then went to live with my mom. He lived a long 14 years. Charlie is only 4! I am very sad, but after talking with so many people with years of experience....I think that this is the right thing to do. I would hate for him to ever bite again....and I would hate for him to fall into the wrong hands that may not treat him kindly if he bites, growls, or exhibits any of his other undesirable behaviors. I thank you all for trying to help. Keep him in your thoughts and prayers as we will be taking him to the vet on Sat.


----------



## Hali's Mom

Michelle. I do not rhink this is the correct means for this dog, especially if you have had him for a while. Please stay on line and allow us to try to help you with this issue.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

This is breaking my heart. I know of dogs who live out their lives just fine in adult only households. I understand your fears and those of the rescue, but this still tugs at my heartstrings. I'm so sorry. I wish I had more information to offer you. I do know there are trainers out there who work with aggressive dogs. I just don't know where to find their information or who would be willing to take your boy in to work on the aggression.


----------



## micheller

I have had him for about 2-3months. We rescued him from a humane society. I would appreciate help in placing him. He does however need to go to a rescue or a very experienced handler. He is dominant dog who challenges. I believe that he would do ok in an adult home with an experienced owner.


----------



## micheller

My heart has been broken for a week Kim. As I write he is lying here next to me with his chin on my laptop. My 5 year (who was bitten) said to me today..."I wish that Charlie didn't bite me. I wish that he didn't have to leave". I fought back my tears and said, "Me too.". It is just so sad for everyone. I wish I knew what was done to this boy in his life....and then I would like to wring the necks of the people who did it! I know that some of this may be genetic...but I'm sure that a good portion was environment.


----------



## Jackson'sMom

I don't have any suggestions for you, but this saddens me so much, for you and your family, and for Charlie. I surely hope that you can find a happier solution. Are there any behaviorists in your area who can work with Charlie, or at least evaluate him, so you know how serious his issues are?


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

micheller said:


> My heart has been broken for a week Kim. As I write he is lying here next to me with his chin on my laptop. My 5 year (who was bitten) said to me today..."I wish that Charlie didn't bite me. I wish that he didn't have to leave". I fought back my tears and said, "Me too.". It is just so sad for everyone. I wish I knew what was done to this boy in his life....and then I would like to wring the necks of the people who did it! I know that some of this may be genetic...but I'm sure that a good portion was environment.


Sometimes it's no one's fault. Some dogs are just wired that way. Not just those that lash out and bite, but fearful. I know of a GR that would make you scratch your head if you met him. He was never abused and is very much loved. You cannot as much as raise your voice because he becomes frightened. 

Maybe Hali's Mom has some suggestions. She's been in rescue for quite a while.

Has Charlie been checked out by the Vet?


----------



## Abbydabbydo

What does the Humane Society say? If you have only had him 2 months they should take him back and spare you this pain. Who is doing their temperament testing?


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

I wish I could take him. I have no kids. But my inn is full.


----------



## micheller

I agree that some dogs may be wired this way from poor breeding etc....but I just have to wonder what ever happened to him? When he came to us 3 months ago he didn't even know basic commands...NONE OF THEM! He also has NO manors. I have worked very hard with him and he has been doing great....and then he attacked my daughter. I would have never guessed that was coming after how well he had been doing. But like someone suggested to me..he was doing well with ME as I am dominant over him. He obviously looks at my kids as equals or beneath him on the canine hierarchy. 
I did speak with a trainer/evalutor and after hearing my story...she suggested euthanizing. As far as working with a trainer etc...that IS what he needs....but he can't stay here to do it. My kids safety has got to come first. I would never forgive myself if he attacked one again. It was an attack too...not just a nip.


----------



## micheller

The Humane Society would take him back. However, he bit a child. His death warrant is signed in that facility. If that is his fate....as bad as hurts and as hard as it will be....it will be done with my vet with me holding him. I owe him that.
Interesting that you should ask about temperment testing. WHen we were leaving that day, I asked if they tested him for food aggression? She said, "No, but look at him...he's not aggressive at all!". I should have gone with my gut and tested him myself! We found out within 1-2 days that he had SEVERE food/bone aggression.
Yes, he has been to the vet and I have been in close contact with her through all of this. He is healthy...physically, just not mentally.


----------



## Nicci831

I am so sorry you are having to go through all this pain =( Its a shame that for obvious reasons, the previous owners did not work with this dog at all and now its going to end his life =(


----------



## cubbysan

Please try more trainers/behaviorists. I was told by two trainers to euthanize my fear aggressive German Shepherd before I had kids. Yes, he had bitten before and he was afraid of children so he was aggressive towards them.

I then found two different trainers that were willing to work with him. The trainer I chose had my dog totally in my control, off leash walking through the neighborhood of children and other dogs within 6 weeks. I then had my babies and he got along fine with them, and lived another 6 years happily with my children.

Some trainers go through more training than others, ask your vet for a good referral. I think sometimes the easy way out for the trainer is euthanization. I remember my trainer telling me that only 1 out of every 1000 aggressive dogs is a lost cause.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

Having read a detailed account of this dog's behavior, I sadly agree he should be removed from this home immediately for the sake of the children. It sounds as though he might be okay with an adult. What a sad situation.


----------



## carlasmum

Michelle , thinking of you at this difficult time . I hope some one can help you come to the right decision .


----------



## Hali's Mom

Michelle, it is possible that he has a thyroid issue or another medical situation, I do however agree that he needs to be out of your house and away from your 3 children, please try to hang in there until possibly a situation can be found, just keep him away from the kids when there is food involved. Can you crate him or put him in a seperate area when you feed him? Also confine him when the kids are eating at least until an alternate home can be found?


----------



## micheller

I just spoke with Ann. The woman referred by Hali's mom. She is a trainer/shower of GR. She sadly suggested euthanization. She also said that I should have had him out of the house the day that it happned. I can not keep him here. I don't know what else may trigger an attack. WHen the experts say "get him away form those kids"...I need to listen as I will never forgive myself if he bites another.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

micheller said:


> I just spoke with Ann. The woman referred by Hali's mom. She is a trainer/shower of GR. She sadly suggested euthanization. She also said that I should have had him out of the house the day that it happned. I can not keep him here. I don't know what else may trigger an attack. WHen the experts say "get him away form those kids"...I need to listen as I will never forgive myself if he bites another.


I'm so sorry...


----------



## gold'nchocolate

Bad things can happen and they happen very quickly. A young boy in my town had his nose bitten off, at the age of 2 yrs old, by his grandfather's family dog. Since your dog has already bitten it will just be a matter of time before he would bite again, you just wouldn't know when or where. I'm sorry that this has happened to you and your family.


----------



## Karen519

*God-this is so heartbreaking..*

Michelle:

My heart just breaks for you. Since I have no children this may be rather a simplistic solution, but could he be crated when children are eating?

I agree that surely there must be an adult home he can go to.
Maybe ask your vet if they know of anyone.
If my Husband would allow it, I would adopt him in a heartbeat. We have two other dogs and no children.

Perhaps contacting Best Friends Help in Utah. I wonder if they would consider taking him?
Contact Us



General Information
Best Friends Animal Society
5001 Angel Canyon Road
Kanab, Utah 84741-5000
Main phone: (435) 644-2001


Adoptions
Cat adoptions: [email protected]
Dog adoptions: [email protected]
Rabbit adoptions: [email protected]
Horse adoptions: [email protected]
Animal Situations 
*
Help with an animal situation OR placing an animal with Best Friends: [email protected]*

GET INVOLVED! Empower yourself with the Best Friends Network website and get help with animal situations locally.


Wildlife Emergencies and Questions
Contact [email protected] or call (435) 644-2001 x 211.


----------



## micheller

Karen,
I so appreciate your kind words and help. Since the kids are so little (2,4, and 5) they always have food! They snack all day LOL. Also, Charlie is also very food and bone aggresive. I have 2 other dogs, so there are toys and bones around. Not the bones that make him crazy (rawhides and fresh marrow), but non the less...bones. 
I can not take a chance on him EVER biting my kids again. I now know that he's capable, so I would never forgive myself if it happened again. I just don't know, and wouldn't try to predict, what might trigger him next. 
I do believe that he needs an adult home, but also an experienced dog handler. Someone who is experienced with dominance/aggression would be ideal. If he falls into inexperienced hands...I'm afraid of what might happen.
Karen, I love this dog, but after talking with SO many experienced people who suggested that he should be euthanized...I have come to the conclusion that they are probably right. For his sake as well as any furtue owner. I am not only afraid of someone else being bit, but that he will fall into the wrong hands and pay dearly for his "undesirable behavior".
Thank You so much for your kind words.


----------



## Karen519

*Michelle*

Michelle:

So sorry for you.


----------



## Karen519

*Micheller*

Micheller:

I just emd. Kristi Littrell at Best Friends in Utah and asked if she can help Charlie.

I sent you a pm. I will send your phone #, e-mail address and where you are located to her, if you will give them to me.

You can e-mail me at: [email protected].


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

Karen519 said:


> Micheller:
> 
> I just emd. Kristi Littrell at Best Friends in Utah and asked if she can help Charlie.
> 
> I sent you a pm. I will send your phone #, e-mail address and where you are located to her, if you will give them to me.
> 
> You can e-mail me at: [email protected]


Karen,

I had Michelle contact BF's the other day. Maybe a second email is the charm. I don't know.


----------



## Karen519

*Michelle & Kimm*

Michelle & Kimm:

Kristi Littrell is the lady I did a home visit for Ruger for ,here in Illinois.

Joe (who lives 10 mins. from me) ended up adopting Ruger.

*I am hoping against hope, that Kristi might try to help.*

Please let know if you hear from her Michelle.

I'm at work all day 8-4:30 Central Time, so please e-mail me at:
[email protected].
After 5:00 the same e-mail addy. It's hard for me to check msgs. on the forums from work.

Praying for you and Charlie!


----------



## paula bedard

This may be an incredibly stupid idea and impossible at that, but does anyone out there know the Dog Whisperer, or someone who does? I bet Caesar could fix this problem.
Just wishing outloud


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

Is he aggressive to your dogs also, over toys, bones, and food?


----------



## Nicole&Zack

Hi Michelle, I am so sorry for what you are going through. I went through the same with my dachshund that we adopted last may. The friday after thanksgiving he bit my 6 year old daughter. It broke my heart.
I did not want to bring him back to the SPCA or a rescue.
He is with my MIL now. No kids around. He loves it there. For some reason he did not like My daughter. I was afraid that he would do it again....just harder next time and i could not take this chance.
I really hope you find a home for Charlie.


----------



## micheller

Good morning everyone,
Yes, he has been aggressive with certain bones and definitely his food. I have 3 dogs: Chloe (8 yr old German Shepherd), Jake (7 month old German she mix), and Charlie. Jake eats in his crate b/c he's a scoundrel who will eat everyone elsle's food if given the chance. Chloe "dines" in the living room. Charlie now eats in his crate. The few times I tried to let him eat with Chloe he would frantically eat his own and then attack CHloe and steal hers. So it was back to the crate for him. The 1st time that I gave him a fresh marrow bone he turned into a savage beast! No one was even near him and he started growling and snarling and backed himself into a corner like a crazy man! That was the last time he got a marrow bone outside of his crate. He will growl and snarl over rawhides as well. Yesterday he got a hold of my shepherds rawhide when he came out of his crate (I usually put them up when he's out...for obvious reasons). When I tried to get it back he growled and snapped at me. I had to trick him by luring him away with a milkbone. He gets along with the dogs, just can't have treats or food around them. He is not aggressive with their toys.
Sorry forthe lengthy answer...feel like I need to be honest and specific if someone's trying to help.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

The reason asked is I considered that a very dog savvy person might be able to take him. However, finding someone with that level of experience and interest who doesn't already have a large number of dogs is unlikely.


----------



## micheller

I know. I will be very selective about placing him (if placement is possible). If the wrong person gets him it could be disasterous for all involved.


----------



## Karen519

*Sent you an e-mail*

Michelle: Sent you an email from a friend in Indiana who knows alot about dogs.


----------



## 3spoiledgoldens

Michelle, i can definitely understand that you do not want your kids to get bit again but I do not agree that this dog should be put down for biting. I am very surprised that these professional handlers would suggest to euthanize him. I foster golden retrievers for our local golden retriever rescue and i've had a couple of dogs bite me and at times go after my dogs but after working with them and taking them to specialists that know how to handle these types of dogs, we have placed them in wonderful homes. 
These types of goldens need to be placed in foster homes that know how to handle dogs with this type of aggression.

Please hold off on having him euthanized. He can definitely be saved, you just need to find someone that is willing to put in the time instead of just throwing in the towel with having him euthanized.

Jessica


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

Remember these choices are difficult.

Dogs that do NOT maul children are killed daily in shelters. Perhaps effort can be better placed on these dogs, even if they are not Golden Retrievers. 

I can see both sides of this coin.


----------



## PeanutsMom

I must of missed something. In the first post I read he bit her daughter while she was eating at the table. Is there more than just this one bite that occurred while he was trying to steal her food? My female did this a few times but now that shes been here a while shes figured out there will be more food and she doesn't have to flip out over it. Now the most I get is a nip on the hand while playing "swiper the fox". I have also rehomed a chi ,that hated my 3 year old ,before to my husbands cousin who has 3 girls same ages as mine. She loves his kids. She just didn't like my daughter. If I'm remembering correctly wasn't ricks cosmo labeled a biter and sentenced to death? I realize dogs of all breeds are killed everyday pointlessly but we are golden people and this is a golden. There must be someone without kids who can get this dog out of her house and re evaluate in another environment. Please crate him a little longer. Someone must be able to help.


----------



## micheller

Not to sound harsh, however several ofyou are saying that euthanizing him is not the answer. However, no one is stepping up to take him. I have contacted every rescue within 4 hours of me and no one can/will help. I have also spoken with 2 trainers. I can not just place him in the pennysaver or craigs list for fear of who's hands he may end up in. It was NOT just a simple nip....it was much more aggressive...been described as even predatory. I am still holding out hope that someone can help...although I am losing faith....and he can not stay here. Once again 3 kids ages 2, 4, 5. Some of you are genuinely trying to help and giving me numbers to call...thank you for that.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

micheller said:


> Not to sound harsh, however several ofyou are saying that euthanizing him is not the answer. However, no one is stepping up to take him. I have contacted every rescue within 4 hours of me and no one can/will help. I have also spoken with 2 trainers. I can not just place him in the pennysaver or craigs list for fear of who's hands he may end up in. It was NOT just a simple nip....it was much more aggressive...been described as even predatory. I am still holding out hope that someone can help...although I am losing faith....and he can not stay here. Once again 3 kids ages 2, 4, 5. Some of you are genuinely trying to help and giving me numbers to call...thank you for that.


 I understand the dilemma you are in.


----------



## 3spoiledgoldens

Euthanizing him is not the answer. Anyone true to rescue would tell you the same. There is a deeper problem with the dog. I cannot tell you who to contact because I do not know your area but I can say that many people just look at the easy way out of something like this by saying just to euthanize. There are only a few people who will work with these types of dogs and fix the problems.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

It's being worked on, but right now no one is stepping up to help. She is trying, believe me. Maybe a transport is in order where there is help available?


----------



## 3spoiledgoldens

One place in illinois that does great with dogs like your is Narnia in Naperville.
Their website is www.narniapets.com
Our rescue has taken many goldens there. Hope that helps.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

3spoiledgoldens said:


> One place in illinois that does great with dogs like your is Narnia in Naperville.
> Their website is www.narniapets.com
> Our rescue has taken many goldens there. Hope that helps.


This may or may not be the same place that we are awaiting a reply from. Michelle, contact them anyway just in case this is NOT the same organization.


----------



## PeanutsMom

I am by no means the hypocrite I may sound like. I wish I was in a position to do more but I'm just not. I know if we can keep this thread going and give this guy a little more time there has to be something we can come up with as a group besides euthanizing. Is there anyone who could just foster this guy so that a place may be found for him?


----------



## micheller

*There is DEFINITELY a God!!!!!*

I am SO happy to share with you all that Charlie has found a WONDERFUL home on 122 acres with several other dogs. It's a rescue in Central Ohio that is not afraid to take in biters. He leaves next Thursday. The rescue is run by a husband and wife who are also both obedience trainers!!!!

This is EXACTLY what I knew he needed. 

Praise the Lord!!!!!


----------



## PeanutsMom

PERFECT!!! Thank you so much for giving this guy the opportunity for his second chance!


----------



## Karen519

*God Answers Prayers!!*

:You_Rock_:You_Rock_:heartbeat:heartbeatMichelle and Charlie:

I am dancing for you!!! How did you find them?????


----------



## micheller

One of the other rescues that I had contacted, but they couldn't take him.....they told them my story and he e-mailed me.:artydude


----------



## cubbysan

Thank you Michelle for not giving up on finding a place for him!!! So happy Charlie is will be able to have a happy life.


----------



## Jackson'sMom

I'm so happy for you and for Charlie! Will you be able to keep tabs on his progress?


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

micheller said:


> One of the other rescues that I had contacted, but they couldn't take him.....they told them my story and he e-mailed me.:artydude


I am so glad you found someone willing to work with Charlie! I think having someone who is knowledgeable evaluate him "in person" is the key. 

I'm glad you didn't give up!!!


----------



## micheller

Thank you all for your kind words and advice through this very difficult time. I have to admit that I was running low on faith that this would turn out well. Like I said....there is a GOD! 
I find it SO ironic that we have been telling my daughter (who was bitten) that he was going to a better place, a farm, where he could run free without any worries. This is my idea of Dog Heaven. We didn't want to tell her that he was probably going to be PTS. My Gosh...that's where he REALLY IS going. A big farm where he can run and romp around with the other dogs!!!!! God works in mysterious ways!
I can't quit crying!!!!!


----------



## Hali's Mom

micheller said:


> Thank you all for your kind words and advice through this very difficult time. I have to admit that I was running low on faith that this would turn out well. Like I said....there is a GOD!
> I find it SO ironic that we have been telling my daughter (who was bitten) that he was going to a better place, a farm, where he could run free without any worries. This is my idea of Dog Heaven. We didn't want to tell her that he was probably going to be PTS. My Gosh...that's where he REALLY IS going. A big farm where he can run and romp around with the other dogs!!!!! God works in mysterious ways!
> I can't quit crying!!!!!


Me either, thank you


----------



## 3spoiledgoldens

That is incredible news.
I'm so happy for you and Charlie.

Thank you for not giving up on him.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

Great news... if he cannot be rehomed, will they keep him? This is wonderful!


----------



## micheller

Yes, I can call and check on him anytime! And YES they will keep him there to live if he doesn't get adopted! It seems almost too good to be true...but it IS true! The man just e-mailed with directions. He said that I can bring him to the farm myself to see where he will live....it's really all legit! My Gosh.....what a wonderful day!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

This is truly great. I understood fully the decision to euth this dog, but am thrilled you don't have to. You're his angel.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

Hang on to this person's info Michelle. You may be able to help another person in a similar situation...


----------



## micheller

THANK YOU ACC...you're making me cry again!
Yes, Kim...don't worry...I will keep this mans info in a special place and I'm sure that I'll be checking in with often about my boy!


----------



## Rob's GRs

I am so happy to hear that it is turning out well for all involved. :dblthumb2:dblthumb2


----------



## Thor's Mom

So glad to hear your good news!


----------



## Golden Miles' Dad

You ALL have done a _*VERY GOOD THING.*_


----------



## goldengirl71

Michelle: Great Job!!! Charlie is very lucky to have you in his life. I have small kids as well and I completely understand the place you were in. I would have done the same things that you did! I'm so glad/thrilled that it is all going to work out for everyone involved. This made my day! Thanks


----------



## paula bedard

I just signed back on after thinking about the situation all day. Doors and Windows!!!!!
Michelle was the door that opened and welcomed Charlie, and the new beautiful home he goes to is the window he jumped through. He sure traveled the Miracle Mile!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hali's Mom

paula bedard said:


> I just signed back on after thinking about the situation all day. Doors and Windows!!!!!
> Michelle was the door that opened and welcomed Charlie, and the new beautiful home he goes to is the window he jumped through. He sure traveled the Miracle Mile!!!!!!!!!


Well put..............Everyoe keep this situation in mind for future issues. With all our knowledge and experience hopefully we can help one another. It is all about who and what we know that can help in these sitiuations. Major thanks to all. Best of luck Michelle. Thanks for logging on.


----------



## fostermom

I have been following this thread, but didn't feel I could post to it. My heart was breaking for you yesterday. I read it tonight and was so excited! How wonderful. You have gone above and beyond for Charlie. Thank you!


----------



## BeauShel

Michelle,
I am so happy that you were able to find a new place for Charlie. You gave him a good loving home but not the right home for him and now he will have a great place to run and play and learn how to be a carefree dog. I am glad that the guy is going to stay in touch with you. Thanks to everyone that tried to help her find a rescue for him.


----------

